# The new TTRS



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

A few words about the prospects for the new TTRS, although I think this is just about the US market ...
http://motrolix.com/2015/07/2017-audi-tt-rs-to-ditch-the-stick-officially-official/


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Loss of the manual is no big deal as it isn't that good in the RS anyway.400bhp sounds tasty and of course the all important 7 speed S-Tronic. Count me in 8)

Just awaiting anticipated price for the UK.


----------



## StevesTTS (May 16, 2015)

Oooh tasty. My dealer has already got me ear-marked for one (not that he has any idea whatsoever when he will get one).

Just hope the ride height will be as that image.


----------



## Bouncedout (Jun 2, 2013)

Now, that's more like it...gave me a little tingle.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Must be US based as the rest of the world had DSG.

The 6 speed in the TTS is the weak point of the package, this is the box that should be across the board but id guess it would impact the performance and close the gap to the RS to the point the extra price wouldn't be justifiable.... (although i think thats already a given, 50k is laughable.)


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Looks fab hope it gets the electric turbo charger.

Would be a disappointment if it's just the MK2 engine with 400HP.

*Spy photographers caught an Audi TT RS prototype being tested in Europe late May and the model is expected to officially bow this September at the 2015 Frankfurt Motor Show. Check back with AutoGuide.com for up-to-date coverage as we'll be reporting live this year from Frankfurt.*


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Sounds lovely. If all is true that will be my next chariot  Not that the TTS sucks it's just so good I want more now


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Interesting read and explanation of the benefit of electric turbo chargers, based on the 2.5 5 pot engine that the new TTRS should have.

http://www.audi.co.uk/content/audi/abou ... power.html


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

More hints the new TT-RS _could get that e-Turbo_. Exactly the same set-up in the TT-RS concept.

*Dr Ulrich Hackenberg, Audi's head of technical development, explained that a small electric turbocharger can provide instant boost lower down in the rev range as it isn't driven off exhaust gasses. This then 'fills in the gap' until a much larger traditional turbo has spooled up to provide large boost levels for surging top end performance.
*

The electric turbocharger would be powered by batteries which are charged through a generator that recoups lost energy under braking. This makes it a very efficient system. However, the cost of the components are more expensive than using two traditional sequential twin turbochargers - another method of minimising turbo lag.

Dr Hakenberg told us: "This electrical system would only be used on the very top end models."

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/audi/rs4/9 ... tric-turbo

If the TT-RS does not get this tech then hello RS4 or RS5, which will no doubt get the same tech.


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

The batteries are bound to add a bit of weight, though they could of course put them all in the rear of the car and at least improve the front/rear weight distribution.

Also reading rumours of the next RS4 getting this ... maybe Audi are going to go large with the technology in their RS range. Should help from a marketing perspective too - lots of hype for dream cars like the P1, LaFerrari and 918 using hybrid tech (though for electric motors, not forced induction) so some of that glow could rub off on an electric turbo system. Plus they could tout it as eco-friendly or somesuch B.S.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

tt3600 said:


> More hints the new TT-RS _could get that e-Turbo_. Exactly the same set-up in the TT-RS concept.
> If the TT-RS does not get this tech then hello RS4 or RS5, which will no doubt get the same tech.


Give you a tenner if the new RS goes e-Turbo,don't bank on it


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

leopard said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> > More hints the new TT-RS _could get that e-Turbo_. Exactly the same set-up in the TT-RS concept.
> ...


You might be right as this is what was said in April but then the e-turbo TT-RS pops up 

_According to Motoring, the new TT RS will produce over 400 horsepower from a more tuned up version of the 2.5-liter five-cylinder turbocharged engine used in the new RS 3 Sportback. Unnamed sources at Audi also said the power increase will help the TT hustle from 0-60 mph in about 4 seconds and reach a limited top speed of 155 mph.

Stephan Reil and Heinz Peter Hollerweger, who oversee Audi's quattro performance divison, wouldn't confirm the rumors, or even that a new TT RS is on the way. The pair did shed some info on what it would take to up the output of the already power-dense 2.5-liter engine, however.

"If you look at the performance curve, there are not many engines out there that can deliver this much torque at such a low rpm (1625rpm)," Reil told Motoring. "But to do that the car is at the limit of the speed of the turbocharger now. The turbocharger is a relatively small one, for reasons of throttle response, and the performance in the RS 3 is at the limit of the rpms the turbocharger wheels can do in production."

Reil also said they won't use e-boosting or any type of electrical propulsion systems to increase the TT RS' output. An electronically supplemented turbocharger works better on diesels, he says, and the TT is too small to properly house a 48-volt electrical system and lithium ion batteries. It seems as though the only way to bump the power of the 2.5-liter motor would be to pair it with a larger turbocharger.
_

Read more: http://motrolix.com/2015/04/new-audi-tt ... z3hHDa9O4b


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

I'm not even convinced that the RS will come out in Q1 2016 either.Just look how long it took them to bring the tts out,that dragged on for ages as well.

The problem as I see it is the journo's and press who hype everything and get people amped up with snippets of forthcoming cars with camouflage,a stint at the ring and so on and by the time the thing comes out it's already old news and on to the next new project that the manufacturer may or may not be scheduling for a later date.

Bloody annoying,anxiety inducing and a big yawn after a while,but what do you do


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

leopard said:


> Bloody annoying,anxiety inducing and a big yawn after a while,but what do you do


We all know you won't order one regardless of the price of bhp :wink:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > Bloody annoying,anxiety inducing and a big yawn after a while,but what do you do
> ...


Very certain of yourself there Tosh me boy,we'll see


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Well you moan about the price and the discounts that can be had already meaning low retained value (both subjective and yet to be seen), but yet you talk about the RS which has never been a value for money model.

If 40k for an S is too much the how's 55k for an R a good deal? Remember you can get a Golf R for half the price...


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Since when did you obtain a crystal ball.How do you know what the eventual price is going to be good value or not?



Toshiba said:


> If 40k for an S is too much the how's 55k for an R a good deal? Remember you can get a Golf R for half the price...


How can you compare a Golf R to a mk3 RS,of course the RS is going to be more expensive so your argument on that one is null and void.

Compared to the Golf R,then the TTS is lousy value I'll agree but you're comparing apples and oranges.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Don't need a ball you can look at the existing pricing models Audi have and the historic pricing with the MK2 to see where the likely number will be. RS is less kitted out too.

The RS model has never been the value model. Bang for buck on every Audi is the S, the Sline is looks over performance and Sport or SE is the entry point.

In terms of S vs Golf R - I'm using ur example...
I agree they are a different market, but similar performance - so depends on the measure of what you are comparing..


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Don't care fella :lol:

If I want an RS I'll buy one regardless of cost,but only after a Road test etc.

I've never wanted or aspired to wanting a mk3 TTS,the only reason I found myself with a mk2 was because it was a stopgap for something else,so I'm not tied into any brand,I'll buy what suits me at that particular time be it an RS,BMW or Merc.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Leopard, agree with what you say about not being tied to a particular brand. In the last 5 years I've owned a couple of BMW's, a Merc and 3 Audi's. At the moment I'm pretty happy with Audi but if something comes along that I like, I'll move on. I'm not chained to the 4 rings :lol:


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

New RS!!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

leopard said:


> I'm not tied into any brand,I'll buy what suits me at that particular time be it an RS,BMW or Merc.


No one said different....
My comment was around the negativity you have around "pricing" ONLY.. (be that rightly or wrongly).


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

I can't deny I'm negative about pricing and so are a few others in recent threads.

The bottom line on this is,that the world of business thrives on discounts,deals and competion and the Co that I own and run is no exception.I give discount and expect discount from my suppliers (more so than a humble 10%).

My beef is that originally Audi weren't going to discount at all and now up to 13% is achievable.It's their arrogant attitude that stinks imo and whatever anybody says isn't going to change that any time soon.

The Blue TFSI In a previous thread was nearly £50k and it wasn't a TTS......says it all really!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You could always make an Audi expensive, it's the options structure that is silly. 
Audi like to have a low (relative term, granted) starting price and then have everything sat on the options page so they can so use the "starting from" thing. My opinions are well voiced that the specs are not good enough and most things on the options should be standard.

The other thread in terms of the contribution is just one dealer, they are either trying to do one of two things - become a bigger dealer by moving stock and giving it away, or they are wanting to make money on the bonus scheme provided by AUK and haven't move enough stock so are going "no holes barred", its not not common its fair to saw. 6-7% is, 10% just about possible.

Is the price justifiable, hmmmm. Im not sure what the strategy is for the MK3, lower volume higher price? Higher price, different market. Audi seem to be going up market Look at the R8 pricing now, V10 plus is 40k more than i paid for mine. Then again, A3 jumped too, and the increases on the TT if you look at 2006 when the MK2 was first around are not that big if you use inflation.. plus they addressed the main bug bear of the MK2 - technology, all which costs money. Maybe they should have gone with traditional clocks and lower price making the VC part of the tech pack only.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Fantastic news on the manual being dropped from the line up, will mean the value of mine goes up :lol:


----------

